# About How many used Honda's have you sold over the years?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just wondering if any members here buy, refurbish , and sell used Honda's and about how many have you sold over the years?

planning a cross country trip in the next year or so and would like to meet some of you members that are into Honda's. also may pick up a couple and some used parts. 

thanks.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Only done one....came on a trade in with broken gearbox shaft....I was very impressed with the quality of the machine, and got crazy money for it when it sold. Not enough Hondas around NE that I can get cheap and fix and flip though......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> Only done one....came on a trade in with broken gearbox shaft....I was very impressed with the quality of the machine, and got crazy money for it when it sold. Not enough Hondas around NE that I can get cheap and fix and flip though......


i'm from the NE ( moved to Cali in 81 ) and am surprised there are not more Honda's since you get the wet snow as much as we do in the Sierra.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My end of NE we don't have the money for Honda's like in Cali...LOL...My neck of the woods, South Shore ...are Ariens and box store MTD's with some Huskys thrown in. I don't see many Toro's and Simplicity's are unobtainium.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Here in Southern Nova Scotia Hondas are the minority. Probably less than 1% of all the blowers in the area are Hondas. Those that do buy Hondas usually keep them a very long time, passing them down in most cases. Almost impossible to find a parts machine. Even the older ones go for big dollars. Most used HS 928s are goingg for 2000 and up in reasonable condition. But a new one is almost 5K cdn with taxes. They should be gold color instead of red lol.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i guess no one here sells used Honda's?

i know a guy in Minnesota does. I see his ads. wonder if a member here.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Here on the north shore side of Boston, Honda machines can be found but are still the minority. MTD brands, Toro, and Simplicity are easy to come by. Ariens machines are by far the most abundant. Can find just about any year Ariens you want on Craigslist. 

Drive around during a snowstorm and 98% of DPW and commercial snow removal workers are running Ariens Pro equipment. Myself included.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I sold one this year HS55. Got asking price







. They don’t come up often. Usually moving sale to warmer climate or estate sale death. They literally last a lifetime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I sold an 1132 during this winter. It was 21 years old and got $1200.00 for it. I used the money to buy a 7 year old Honda 1332 from a Honda dealership for $950. Now I'm thinking of selling the 1332 and getting a brand new 1332 due to new features


----------

